# Putney Hospital - June 2013



## LittleOz (Jun 25, 2013)

Putney Hospital closed in 1998 and has remained vacant since. Wandsworth Council plan to demo most of it to make way for a new primary school, to be financed by also building 24 flats on the north end of the site.

I figured I'd pay a visit before the wrecking ball arrives...

It's had a few visitors recently so I thought access shouldn't prove too tricky. Sure enough it didn't take long to find an entrance. Not long in and I hear secca on his rounds, whistling a happy tune. Few minutes later I hear him at the access point, so take a peek and he's hammering the 'door' shut. Deciding it's not a day for hide and seek I make my way downstairs and stroll out the opposite side of the building, just as he walks round the corner! Give him credit, he just carried on whistling his tune and never missed a note while I made for the fence and a rather ungainly exit. 































The basement is dark, wet and generally unpleasant...


















































Thanks for looking


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 25, 2013)

Some great decay and good pics!
Bet that hammering got your heart racing! lol


----------



## Romford Reject (Jun 25, 2013)

Just out of interest what tune was he whistling?


----------



## jmcjnr (Jun 25, 2013)

In the early 70's I delivered supplies to a lot of the hospitals and asylums all over the UK. Another one bites the dust.
Thanks for the look-see and reviving the memories. OH! and reminding me how old I am now.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice one thanks for sharing.


----------



## banshee (Jun 26, 2013)

Romford Reject said:


> Just out of interest what tune was he whistling?





a tune by the doors maybe ?


----------



## AgentTintin (Jun 26, 2013)

Is it sad that I like that kind of NHS brown sign in photo 1?  Very good report though!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 27, 2013)

Great report that enjoyed reading the lil experience you had there at the beginning , good to get a personal slant of each report and also looking at your ace piks of the place, well done and thanks for sharing !


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 27, 2013)

You can't beat an old hospital!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 27, 2013)

Awesome shots, surprised theres still wheelchairs and signage left! 
Cheers for sharing great shots and a humerous write up!


----------



## peterc4 (Jun 27, 2013)

mmmmmm hospitalage, good stuff


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 7, 2013)

banshee said:


> a tune by the doors maybe ?



"Break on through" would have been just perfect.


----------



## theoccipital (Jul 7, 2013)

this is fucking beautiful - I get hard over a good decayed hospital as you might already know....


----------

